
Microsoft's new adaptive shell will help Win 10 scale across PC, Mobile and Xbox - walterbell
http://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-windows-10-composable-shell#comments
======
jamesmp98
While I agree that UWP is pointless without mobile, desktop is not dying.
Imagine trying to run Visual Studio on your damn phone.

